

Web fonts at the crossing - pingswept
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/fonts-at-the-crossing/

======
samdk
The Font Squirrel @font-face generator
(<http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fontface/generator>) which was mentioned in the
article is very very handy if you want to do @font-face replacement. It _just
works_ in every browser I've tried it in (including IE6-8). How many other
"new" CSS features can you say that about?

Just make sure you're using it responsibly and understand how to use the fonts
you're using. Some of the better and more popular @font-face embeddable fonts
like League Gothic and Chunk need to be kept large to be readable and really
shouldn't be used in large blocks of text.

If you're looking for @font-face embeddable fonts, Font Squirrel is again a
good resource (<http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fontface>), and The League of
Movable Type has some more (<http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/>). The
League's fonts are all categorized by use type too, which is helpful if you're
not sure what's a good display (headline) face and what's a good text face.

------
alanh
I take issue with the author's assertion that IE9 / DirectWrite font rendering
is decent. It is not.

Screenshot:
[http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l4bvoyUBFG1qz8fb2o1_400.pn...](http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l4bvoyUBFG1qz8fb2o1_400.png)
(More info: [http://aggregated.alanhogan.com/post/719242884/richard-
fink-...](http://aggregated.alanhogan.com/post/719242884/richard-fink-wrote-
in-a-list-apart-the-font))

